# Midway USA deal on Aimpoint T-1 Micro



## gits (Aug 11, 2011)

500 Bucks with coupon code provided. Get it while it lasts, hard to find a deal for this price.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=628715&cm_vc=q011


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome deal. If I didn't pick up an R-1 from them as a closeout I'd be all over this.

Thank you for the heads up! They will sell out quickly.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 11, 2011)

Have an older AimPoint.  I need to save up for an EO Tech.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 11, 2011)

Shit, anyone want to buy a kidney?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 11, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Shit, anyone want to buy a kidney?



I'm one frugal bastage to say the least, I put Sight Mark on my M4 and couldn't be more pleased with the results.


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I'm one frugal bastage to say the least, I put Sight Mark on my M4 and couldn't be more pleased with the results.



What exactly did you put on?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm using the 3x magnifier and ultra shot QD reflex sight with digital switch.  They are a fraction of the cost to say the least.  PM inbound.


----------

